# New Prove Photos of Audi Q7 Pickup Is Real? Not Exactly.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Autoguide.com has published a few more photos of that Q7 pickup that popped up a few weeks back and raised some eyebrows in the blogosphere. Autoguide says they initially thought the car was a photoshop, but now believe it's real... though perhaps a re-bodied VW Amarok pickup truck.

*So What Do We Think?*
We've always thought the Q7 pickup was real, and have never thought it to be an official Audi project to add a pickup to the lineup. Also, understanding the way the Volkswagen Group's platform matrix works, we're positive this is no rebodied Amarok.

So what is it exactly? Well, for one it's a pre-facelift S-line. Even if it weren't too far along in the Q7's vehicle lifecycle to go adding a new body style, Audi would most certainly base anything "new" on the latest Q7 and not on one that was last sold in 2009.

At first when we saw what looked like a US-spec Q7 (note the grille and specifically the plate holder), we were pretty certain this was not in Europe and maybe in the Middle East where tailored vehicles are not particularly out of the norm. Looking at these latest pics, it appears that it could be in a Volkswagen Group factory (note the new model Tiguan next to it and the bicycles in the background... the latter a favorite for German factory workers to cover expansive factory grounds).

We've seen pickup conversions like these before in Europe. Our sister website Swedespeed.com has zeroed in on several converted Volvo XC90s with like style cutout beds in the SUV body. This doesn't make it anywhere near production, but cutting the back off of an SUV would be a LOT easier than trying to fit Q7 body panels on an Amarok like the original story stated.

If you want to see more pics of the Q7 pickup, follow the link below.

* Full Story *


----------



## cabriosnap (Apr 24, 2009)

oh my god....i've found my dream truck


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

That's a Touareg BTW, not Tiguan.


----------

